# Vulcan at Bruntingthorpe



## Royzee617 (Aug 13, 2005)

Some footage of the taxiable Vulcan that lives at Bruntingthorpe. Hope to get up there in person some time soon.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## dysonsphere (Dec 30, 2005)

For those of you interested the Vulcan in that clip should fly again bye the end of 2006

Yippiee ill be there (I hope)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 30, 2005)

Very Very Cool!

I like the way the just lifted the nose up!!!


----------



## R988 (Dec 31, 2005)

Not old enough to have seen a Vulcan flying 
Good to hear she will be flying by the end of '06, bring on the new year! 
Even standing still the Vulcan is an impressive sight, seeing it fly must be incredible.

Got any B-52 or B47 videos? or indeed any more of the early cold war bombers from any side? They are some of my favourites 8)


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 2, 2006)

Loads... now where did it put them?

The Vulcan is probably my fave jet bomber but like most of the others... B1 and B52 especially. But I dunno why but I am not so keen on the B2.

We were lucky that they had the farewell sirshow for the Vulcan nearby in Cranfield... all those years ago. Wistful sigh.


----------

